# how much oil should be in ur pump and what grade of oil



## tanguy34 (Oct 7, 2010)

what kind of oil do u use and how do u know how much u put in and how full u want it


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

most basic pumps take around 2 1/2 quarts each if completly empty.
you wanna use hydraulic oil but its pretty pricey

basic 10w 30w will do just fine

make sure to prime ur pumps and refill if necessiary

909 923 5553 hoppos!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I use the #68 hydraulic oil it is a little pricey I paid like $85 for a 5 gallon bucket it works good though


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

nd 30


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

sp00kyi3 said:


> nd 30


Same here !


----------



## 51/50 (May 15, 2010)

If in hot climate I use 10w40. That way you don't fuck-up the seals or O-rings. What It Do ? 480 251 1582


tanguy34 said:


> what kind of oil do u use and how do u know how much u put in and how full u want it


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

nd 30 9 bucks for the gallon local,,and in case of emergency i use 10/30,,it thins it a lil bit but works just fine


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

aw32 hydraulic fluid. and fill the tank 1 inch below the filler whole with the car totally dumped.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

i used 50/50 nd 30 motor oil and hydraulic oil


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wesson oil


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

i use all year hydraulic fluid. 5 gallon for about 35 at pepboys.


----------



## 91 towncar (Jul 9, 2011)

I fill it up to about a inch from the hole. I use the walmart anti wear hydraulic oil that comes in one gall jugs for 15$


----------



## 91 towncar (Jul 9, 2011)

DOGGYSTYLECHEVY said:


> i use all year hydraulic fluid. 5 gallon for about 35 at pepboys.


Dam i been getting ripped off.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Its better to use motor oil. Depends on what u guys doing to your set up. Hopping or lay n play. Theres different ways for oils that i.learned. What to use for hopping. Secrets.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Its better to use motor oil. Depends on what u guys doing to your set up. Hopping or lay n play. Theres different ways for oils that i.learned. What to use for hopping. Secrets.


x2 :dunno:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

nd 30


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

binky79 said:


> aw32 hydraulic fluid. and fill the tank 1 inch below the filler whole with the car totally dumped.


depends if your pumps laying flat,,i fill them to about 1/4 from the top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

COOKING GREASE IS GOOD TO. CCORN OIL


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

gear oil with a little 10w30


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

binky79 said:


> aw32 hydraulic fluid. and fill the tank 1 inch below the filler whole with the car totally dumped.


x10 million its the 'proper way' to do the job right.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

DOGGYSTYLECHEVY said:


> i use all year hydraulic fluid. 5 gallon for about 35 at pepboys.


 x2^


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

How about paradine oil?


----------

